

Ask HN: Between jobs for two weeks, what should I do? - smic

My last day at my employer of 10 years is fast approaching, and I&#x27;ll have two weeks of &#x27;unemployment&#x27; before starting in the new role. I&#x27;m at a bit of a loss over what to do with that time, so looking for ideas..<p>I&#x27;m torn between planning absolutely nothing and just let nature take its course vs. trying to use the time as fully as possible (take an intensive language course for example.)<p>What would you do?
======
davidgerard
... take a holiday. Rest your brain. Spend a day in bed without Internet. Go
out for a walk. Buy a second-hand paper book and read it in the park.

Do everything that isn't work.

------
JSeymourATL
Do Something or Do Nothing for two weeks is the proposition...

It's an enviable opportunity to get stuff done, or daydream. Imagine what your
ideal life would look, sound, or feel like. Write out your biggest fantasy
about where you want to go in life.

Here's an interview with GTD author David Allen, good food for thought...>
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_mLp6x8rts](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_mLp6x8rts)

------
squiguy7
Surely you have hobbies, so enjoy those as much as you can. I get tempted to
do things such as learn a new framework or tool or a language as you suggested
only to find I can not invest that much time in the end.

I find that handling some unfinished business and doing something that is
completely off track from your daily routine is best to keep unnecessary
stress out of your life.

------
DanBC
I'm in the UK. I'd spend a week in France. Probably around here
[http://donsmaps.com/regourdou.html](http://donsmaps.com/regourdou.html) but
anywhere would do. The culture shock really helps make a holiday feel real.

------
RollAHardSix
Clean house hard the first day.

Then maybe go on a day trip or a vacation. Just enjoy having time off.

------
onechik
Just enjoy your life! As for me travelling is the best

------
Mimu
Follow the fun dude, easy.

------
2D
Gardening

